

Where to Find Open Data on the Web - platz
http://readwrite.com/2008/04/09/where_to_find_open_data_on_the

======
jcr
Jacques Mattheij (hn:jacquesm) put together a nice list of open data sets:

<http://jacquesmattheij.com/Free+Public+Data+Sets>

~~~
platz
Thanks!

